# Medicating a tank with CRS



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have two problems. Yes, just two for now 

One is that some plants I bought brought in hydra with them. In the past I've dealt with hydra by treating with the recommended dose of Hikari Prazipro. I've done this on tanks with RCS and they won't be affected. Has anybody used this method with a tank of CRS? If not, what did you use?

Also, I've developed some black beard algae - the treatment I've used previously (quite effectively) is WCs and excel treatment. Will the excel be safe with the CRS in the tank? I've had great success with this method and RCS, but are CRS really that more sensitive, or is that just something people say (I'll give you a hint as to what I think.....it's just conjecture! )


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

For Hydra, you can eBay some Panacur.
Some people will even purchase spixi snails, but once u see the hydra 'gone' it is recommended you keep the snails in the tank 'forever'.

My method for hydra... was very low tech... i drained the water, and wiped all the hydra with a paper towel, rinse an repeat til I never saw anymore... I did it on a weekly basis probably for a month, and I was eventually Hydra free.

If you want fast results the Panacur will be your best bet. Thats the only other method I've read.

Quoted from a thread I made a year ago on another board



> Panacur
> 
> You give 1/20th of a pill per 10 gallons, crush it up into a fine powder and toss it in. I've heard generic fenbendazole works as well, but I use Panacur "c" for my dogs and my shrimp tanks. Works great, kills planaria and hydra very well. Remove your carbon from your filter, leave the panacur in the tank for 3 days, then do a 20% water change, wait 48 hours, do another 20% water change, and DONE!
> 
> Very safe for shrimp, I've heard it can kill nerite snails, but have never kept nerites with my shrimp, so I don't know. MTS, pond snails and japanese trap door seem fine with it.





> I have used a generic Fenbendazole liquid (a horse product) with a concentration of 100 mg/ml. At 0.5 ml per 10 gallon, I have successfully killed hydra and planaria in my tank with CRS without any harm to the shrimp. However, I have also killed a few nerites at this dose. I like the liquid suspension better than the powder because of the ease of use. I dilute the suspension in a cup or so of tank water, then use a syringe to apply it directly on the hydra / planaria. You can get liquid fenbendazole at feed stores (or a veterinary clinic).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thanks! I should have made clear however that this is a planted display so taking out everything and wiping it down isn't really a viable option.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

I've gotten hydras long time ago through plants.
If they are green ones, just turn off the light
if they are white ones, don't manually remove them but use meds.
I'd say take out the CRS and go full out with the meds,
cuz if u half the dose or something, survived ones might get resistance to it and it might harder..

OR.
just redo ur tank set up.
Pour javex , let it sit, and wash it thoroughly.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Redoing the setup isn't an option either. Basically, I'll looking to see if I can treat with excel for BBA and prazi for hydra.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

excel will be harmful if you overdose it. try half or even quater dose.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

yes sirrrr,

double dose on Meds. Don't forget to remove livestock before that


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm actually interested in ordering the stuff too, I'll split the shipping costs with you since we work next door to each other.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Ameek,

Was wondering if you found a solution to your hydra problem and if treatment was sucessful? I have the same problem! Removing my crs is the last thing I want to do as well... Sighs what a pain. Thanks!


Laura


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Is it even a problem? I seem to be getting by with the hydra. I think it's inevitable if you are feeding the baby shrimp food.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, if you can get rid of the hydra, then feedlign foods won't be a problem as there will b no hydra in the system to speak of.

I haven't medicated yet, but one issue that can cause an increase in hydra is lots of suspended pariculate matter - a problem which I had, which was remedied by cleaning my filter and replacing the filter floss. Now there are less hydra, but they're definitely still there.

Maybe I'll treat with prazi if the latest batch of CRS that hatched (in the last two or three days) doesn't seem to have a good survival rate.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not sure how big of a problem it is. I have seen very scary large hydra in my one tank. But I always transfer berried shrimp to a cleaner tank. 
So I dont really know how big of an issue it is.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I have some Panacur being mailed to me, once it arrives, i can shoot you a PM...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I used to worry about the hydra as well and have nuked my tank serveral times only to see them returning. Sometimes, I think their spores are in the air we breath .
But of the six years I"ve been breeding shrimps, I have to admit that I have yet to see a single hydra swallow a shrimplette before. I have seen many occasions of a shrimplete walking past them though. I think the only down side is that they compete for the same food your shrimpettes eat.

Good luck, and I would stay away from Excel. They are bad for shirmpettes.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone been successful in getting rid of their hydra problem using prazipro yet?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have had a lot of trouble with Hydra over the last few years. Yes copper will kill hydra but also all invertebrates, catfish and the fry of many fish species. Because I could not find any answers I decided to research the problem myself. They call it freshwater hydra but I only found it in tanks where I was feeding live baby brine shrimp. Hydra devours newly hatched shrimp that is put in to feed fry. Hydra I believe comes as an egg along with brine shrimp eggs. Whether the eggs came from Great Salt Lake or China it made no difference. I had heard many years ago that brine shrimp eggs can carry as many as 23 forms of bacteria. Guppy breeders were adding bleach to their hatching containers. I started adding 15 drops of bleach to the gallon of water when setting up a hatch. With the heavy air flow in the jar the bleach dissipates before the shrimp hatch. The eggs of the hydra must have a thinner shell and are killed. It also helps up the hatch rate of the shrimp by thinning the shells. This is just all my own reseach and the only thing I can say is that In the last few months since I started adding bleach I have not had a new case of hydra.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Very interesting, thanks for that.



Bwhiskered said:


> I have had a lot of trouble with Hydra over the last few years. Yes copper will kill hydra but also all invertebrates, catfish and the fry of many fish species. Because I could not find any answers I decided to research the problem myself. They call it freshwater hydra but I only found it in tanks where I was feeding live baby brine shrimp. Hydra devours newly hatched shrimp that is put in to feed fry. Hydra I believe comes as an egg along with brine shrimp eggs. Whether the eggs came from Great Salt Lake or China it made no difference. I had heard many years ago that brine shrimp eggs can carry as many as 23 forms of bacteria. Guppy breeders were adding bleach to their hatching containers. I started adding 15 drops of bleach to the gallon of water when setting up a hatch. With the heavy air flow in the jar the bleach dissipates before the shrimp hatch. The eggs of the hydra must have a thinner shell and are killed. It also helps up the hatch rate of the shrimp by thinning the shells. This is just all my own reseach and the only thing I can say is that In the last few months since I started adding bleach I have not had a new case of hydra.


----------

